# Mr. Olympia 2013 Discussion



## Milo (Jun 27, 2012)

Who are you guys pulling for to be the new Mr. Olympia?
I really want Kai to get a Sandow, but it's gonna be hard to top Phil. Those two are definitely going to be top 2 though. Jay is getting passed up by the younger guys, Branch continues to make himself look more and more like a meat fridge, Dennis has been stagnant, Dexter's been degressing, and Vic just got out of a 7 month stint in the slammer.
Thoughts?

Edit: _Mr. Olympia_ lol. Dyslexic as shit.


----------



## amore169 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Mr. Olypmia 2013 Discussion*

Since he started working with George Farah Kai Greene seems to be getting better, I'm hoping Kai will win the show.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 27, 2012)

amore169 said:


> Since he started working with George Farah Kai Greene seems to be getting better, I'm hoping Kai will win the show.



Politics will never allow that.


----------



## mugzy (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Mr. Olypmia 2013 Discussion*

I think Phil just put on enough size and balanced his water over 2010. He just barely beat Jay last year however he is actually still growing and could likely distance himself this year from the pack. Its will be interesting to see.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 27, 2012)

69nites said:


> Politics will never allow that.



True story...

You don't get to make sweet love to a grapefruit and then be Mr. O


----------



## Milo (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Mr. Olypmia 2013 Discussion*



Admin said:


> I think Phil just put on enough size and balanced his water over 2010. He just barely beat Jay last year however he is actually still growing and could likely distance himself this year from the pack. Its will be interesting to see.


Yeah I'm sure we have yet to see the best of Phil.


PillarofBalance said:


> True story...
> 
> You don't get to make sweet love to a grapefruit and then be Mr. O


This is true, and it's a pretty shitty situation. There is way too much politics involved with it. It'd be nice to see the judges make a decision based on the physiques, not the persons personal life. It's really just one big scam. They will choose whoever will make them the most money, and right now their cash cow is Phil Heath.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Mr. Olypmia 2013 Discussion*

Kai is my go to guy this year. Coming from nothing to something. Dude kills himself everyday to hopefully be the champ someday, and mentally/intelligence wise, dude is a monster.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 27, 2012)

what about branch??  hes been killing it lately


----------



## 69nites (Jun 27, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> what about branch??  hes been killing it lately


I prefer branch myself but I don't think he is what the judges are looking for.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hes been on a streak


----------



## Milo (Jun 27, 2012)

Imo Branch has no symmetry. He looks like a mess on stage.


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jun 27, 2012)

I would love for Kai to take it but I see Phil holding onto it. Every time he steps on stage his shows noticeable improvements. The size, symmetry, and conditioning on phil is just unreal


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 28, 2012)

Phil is the guy anyone who wants to be MR O needs to beat and good luck on that for the other guys there. Kai is a great BB ans should be at the end with Phil if justice is made by the judges. He deserves to be there


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 28, 2012)

im just glad jay is out of the picture... wasnt a fan


----------



## Milo (Jun 29, 2012)

Recent pic of Phil. HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Hurt (Jun 30, 2012)

Phil will win.  DUH.  It is political to an extent, because he is a Weider athlete.  But let's be real, the guy's physique and genetics are in the .00000000000001% of humans.  He will be VERY hard to touch.  Kai has a tremendous physique and he is a great guy in terms of training philosophy, etc. but he does lack the aesthetics that Phil brings (e.g. Kai has a short torso, odd-looking waist, small(er) delts).

Kai will take second, unless someone comes out of nowhere and surprises us (e.g. Centopani or Cedric McMillan).  Branch looks terrible IMO.

Victor may actually surprise us...he lost a lot of size, which means he'll probably come hard with the conditioning if he competes (think early Victor physique)...which may be what is needed to compete with Phil.


----------



## Milo (Jun 30, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Phil will win.  DUH.  It is political to an extent, because he is a Weider athlete.  But let's be real, the guy's physique and genetics are in the .00000000000001% of humans.  He will be VERY hard to touch.  Kai has a tremendous physique and he is a great guy in terms of training philosophy, etc. but he does lack the aesthetics that Phil brings (e.g. Kai has a short torso, odd-looking waist, small(er) delts).
> 
> Kai will take second, unless someone comes out of nowhere and surprises us (e.g. Centopani or Cedric McMillan).  Branch looks terrible IMO.
> 
> Victor may actually surprise us...he lost a lot of size, which means he'll probably come hard with the conditioning if he competes (think early Victor physique)...which may be what is needed to compete with Phil.



I'd shit bricks if Victor took it after all that happened to him. I think he's got a great physique.
I'm glad you mentioned Cedric. He's quickly becoming one of my favorites. In a couple years he will be a serious contender for the Sandow. He's not just a mass monster like a lot of the other guys, and he actually cares about proportions and symmetry. Not to mention he's a stand up guy with a great attitude.


----------



## Jada (Jul 20, 2012)

I have to agree with above ^ Phil is just on another level. I feel Kai is the one only that at this moment could give Phil some issues but if and when victor gets back game is over! Puneta! Plantano power in here)


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 21, 2012)

i bet if Kai came in looking like he did at the 09 or 10 arnold he could take the olympia!


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 21, 2012)

i like andro's chance's


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 21, 2012)

Phil by far. Dudes symmetry is sick. I myself wasn't a fan of Jay. He looks very blocky up top to me. Maybe it's his blocky head that makes it worse who knows but phil will win again for sure


----------



## stb1041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hoping my boy Ben Pakulski places!!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 21, 2012)

bpak is too damn blocky!! and his condition is all over the place and never consistent. he has alot of filling out to do up top!!


----------



## Milo (Jul 21, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Phil by far. Dudes symmetry is sick. I myself wasn't a fan of Jay. He looks very blocky up top to me. Maybe it's his blocky head that makes it worse who knows but phil will win again for sure



Jay looks like a refrigerator. Like you said, Phil's symmetry and muscle bodies are just unmatched right now. 
Give Cedric a few years and he'll give Phil a run I guarantee it.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 21, 2012)

Milo said:


> Jay looks like a refrigerator. Like you said, Phil's symmetry and muscle bodies are just unmatched right now.
> *Give Cedric a few years and he'll give Phil a run* I guarantee it.



I think so too...


----------



## lean (Jul 31, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> True story...
> 
> You don't get to make sweet love to a grapefruit and then be Mr. O




LOL - Yeah I can get that image out of my mind...and not in a good way...;-)  It's phil all the way - politics has a huge amount to do with it.  There is too much riding on his (well deserved) success.    


ANYONE PLANNING TO ATTEND??? I'll be there - been 2 times and it's just a good time with a bunch of muscle heads and fitness chicks!   This time I'm going to conserve cash and go to a strip club Friday night and the O on Sat night! hahahahaha


----------



## Hurt (Jul 31, 2012)

As of right now I'm going to try and make it...BUT I'll be deep into my own prep so we shall see...


----------



## Jada (Aug 9, 2012)

My friend showed me a recent pic of jay cutler and all I can say is WTF! This yr mr o is going to be fire!


----------



## Hurt (Aug 9, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> My friend showed me a recent pic of jay cutler and all I can say is WTF! This yr mr o is going to be fire!



Post that shit up.


----------



## Jada (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll ask him to email me it and I'll post it up with my pc


----------



## mugzy (Aug 23, 2012)

Im going with Lee Haney.....:-0


----------



## Milo (Aug 23, 2012)

Admin said:


> Im going with Lee Haney.....:-0



Lol. It makes me wonder what would happen if all of the Mr. O's were put on a line in their prime.


----------



## Milo (Aug 23, 2012)

Jay Cutler drops out of 2012 Mr Olympia!


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2012)

Vic Martinez out of the 2012 Olympia.
Good move on his part. Showing up would have been very noble, but the other physiques on stage would have stomped him into the ground and it could have been embarrassing. Looking forward to what he brings to the table next year.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 4, 2012)

Ric Drasin maybe?


----------



## Illtemper (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm hoping Kai Greene wins! He is so motivational and so down to earth and knows nothing is owed to him, he constantly fights year after year and has made some impressive gains in the last few years.  I really hope he gets rewarded for all his hard work and the modivation he gives others!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 18, 2012)

Illtemper said:


> I'm hoping Kai Greene wins! He is so motivational and so down to earth and knows nothing is owed to him, he constantly fights year after year and has made some impressive gains in the last few years.  I really hope he gets rewarded for all his hard work and the modivation he gives others!



He made sweet love to a grapefruit. It will never happen for him.


----------



## beasto (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't know Phil Heath is going to be hard to beat, he's looking more solid and full than he did last year when he won it! Kai Green has a good chance. Some will be in town a week early.


----------



## Jada (Sep 29, 2012)

Kai better step the Fk up his from my city! We the hardest!


----------



## beasto (Sep 30, 2012)

After seeing the pre judging last night Kai has a very good chance to take the O. Pose for pose, he's with Heath. Kai less water, Heath is more rounded, but in the quads Kai has him beat. No improvement from last year really. Heath looked a lot better last year I think.


----------



## Jada (Sep 30, 2012)

Phil won:0 did Kai get robbed?


----------



## 69nites (Sep 30, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Phil won:0 did Kai get robbed?



Kai was going to have to be farther ahead than he was to win. He was in better condition. 

Wolf got screwed. As a branch fan seeing this was a bittersweet moment.


----------



## Jada (Oct 1, 2012)

Flex wheeler said it would have been best if branch would have taken a yr off just to heal and recover good.


----------



## beasto (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't know if Kai was robbed, but it was a 1 point separation between the two I believe. Monstrous feathered arms on heath. Only reason Flex won 212 was because Kevin English did not compete.


----------



## Jada (Oct 1, 2012)

Very true beasto, Kevin is huge!


----------



## Azog (Oct 1, 2012)

beasto said:


> I don't know if Kai was robbed, but it was a 1 point separation between the two I believe. Monstrous feathered arms on heath. Only reason Flex won 212 was because Kevin English did not compete.



I'm not a particularly well educated fan, but it seemed to me that Kai was superior from the back and waist down. His conditioning seemed to be superior as well. I agree tho, Phil's arms are insane. Looked like he had a thicker chest too.

Edit: Just watched a higher quality video, and Phil's back def looked thicker than Kai's. He deserved the win I think...


----------



## beasto (Oct 3, 2012)

I seen it in person in VIP seating. And it was VERY close Azog. But the thickness and size on the arms of Heath were amazing. I like Kai, but in some of his front bicep poses, you can see the SEO use with the peak. Heath def. added thickness to his chest from last year's O. Let's see what everyone brings for next year!!!! Jay Cutler says he KNOWS he can take the O back 100%. Let's see if he can get number 5.


----------



## Jada (Oct 5, 2012)

im waiting for my man vic to take over


----------

